# Temporary moving to Spain



## Jonno1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, so firstly to introduce myself my name is Jon i am 21 and from Birmingham.

Decided to join this forum as i've taken a read through and it seems very helpfully and to be perfectly honest i could use a bit! 

Ok, so in January 2013 i am contemplating moving to Madrid for 6 months from the UK. My reason for doing so is i've been in my boring mundane job for 4 years since i was 17 and never really had a chance to do something for me and it's always something i wanted to do. Basically, i want to do it now before i regret not doing.
I am in quite a fortunate position as to where i can take a 6 month non paid career break without having to quit my job back in England which is a massive safety net.

From a quick glance i understand i can just move being a EU resident? 
Also is anyone living in Madrid and could reccomend any places? 
I'm assuming people on this forum have done much the similar and any insight you have would be much appreciated.

Now i speak very basic spanish at the moment and though im not 100% sure im going i have already booked in to take Spanish lessons for the next 6 months as i travel there alot anyways so it would be useful. I also plan on taking over around 4 months worth of living costs for myself just incase i cant find any bar work over there.

This thread was a question really of..is there anything i havent thought of which could impose a problem? Is anyone looking to go to Madrid for a few months next year as sharing rent with a fellow Brit would be great. Or is anyone on here living in Madrid at the moment?


Thank you for your help.

Jon.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

You are not looking for work. You have a few bob to spend. Hurry up! You'll love Madrid.

But, if you are looking for paid employment stay where you are because there is nothing so mundane look for a job that just is not there.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jonno1 said:


> Hi, so firstly to introduce myself my name is Jon i am 21 and from Birmingham.
> 
> Decided to join this forum as i've taken a read through and it seems very helpfully and to be perfectly honest i could use a bit!
> 
> ...


I live 30km out of Madrid and lived in Madrid for about 6, 7, 8?? years, but a long time ago.

First up you'll need info about requirements (if any) to come into the country,which apparently are changing right now. I suppose the Spanish Consulate would give you info about that.

Any Spanish you manage to learn will be a help. A lot of people speak _some_ English, but there are still quite a few who don't, and many who don't to a reasonable level.

I'm not sure what you mean by



> Also is anyone living in Madrid and could reccomend any places?


Places to live/ work/ visit??

If it's to live, I'd recommend Chamberi district which includes Metros like Bilbao, Tribunal,Argüelles, Quevedo...There are nicer areas like near Retiro park for example, but the prices are higher too.

For work you could try asking in the many Irish pubs to start off with, and look in In Madrid free newspaper (also on line). However, you are wise to bring lots of money with you because unemployment here is much worse in the UK, so there's a quite a chance that you'll not find work.

Lastly, use the search for Madrid and you'll see some other threads


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi John, going in January for six months and hoping for bar work...no, really won't happen or you would be extremely lucky for it to happen. You have a wonderful opportunity with your career break but you really need to be able to fund your whole stay. Massive, really massive unemployment for locals so who would you give a job to? On a six month stay you can just stay, I may be wrong but you don't need to register yourself for stays up to 184 days, others will know more.

Make the most of the break and have a wonderful time but don't rely on getting any work at all.


----------



## Jonno1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok thanks for the advice  What i meant by looking for work was before i left to go there but as i said it's not a massive requirement as i've managed to save up quite a bit of money and could hopefully get a nice few bob behind me 

And yeah i meant area's i've been recommended around Bilbao before so might try there. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I think it's a great idea to go off and explore a bit of the world while you have no commitments. You are very, very lucky to be able to take a 6 month career break, and I certainly think that's what you should apply for. 

Definitely do not resign from your job, plan on going back. I sense you may be hoping (just a little bit) that you might find something permanent in Madrid - well, that's not very likely as unemployment is very bad in Spain, over 50%, I believe, for your age group. But you never know - you might get lucky - then, and only then, you could resign from your UK job!

You could certainly look for work before you go, but it is highly unlikely you would be able to secure any casual work this way, especially bar work, etc as that type of industry is even quieter out of season, in January, when you plan to travel. Most bars, etc start to pick up and take people on in late spring - but again don't rely on being able to get anything - with unemployment so high.

Why Madrid? Do you not fancy travelling around a bit, or trying something different, like some volunteer work. Take a look in the 1st page of this thread, Xab has posted some links for volunteering opportunities. Often you can get bed and food in return for a few hours work - cut costs, try something new and meet new people. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...x-healthcare-animals-residency-visas-etc.html

All you really need to get going is your passport, EHIC card (for emergency medical treatment) and travel insurance. Look online at gap year travel policies which often give you some cover for casual work, too. Standard annual policies usually only cover you for, say 90 days/ trip).

Next thing, is to calculate whether you really have saved enough to live on. You'll need money for rent, extra for deposits on accomodation (which you probobly will never get back, no matter what they say). There are some websites who advertise flatshares, if you don't mind living with strangers - but you'd have to pay a deposit and your share of utilities, as well as rent. You would also have to find someone who is willing to accept that you only want 6 months - or you could end up having to pay for a full 11/12 months minimum.

I was thinking that in January you might actually be able to get one of those cheapo hotel breaks somewhere for a couple of months. That might be cheaper than rent + bills, etc. Then you could think about travelling around a bit using cheap hostels.

Volunteering, could certainly cut some of the major expenses of food and accomodation.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Take a look at Workaway.com, which hooks you up with people offering free board and lodging in exchange for a few hours´work a day. 

Find host families and organizations as a volunteer, for gap year, work and travel. Spain


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If it's to live, I'd recommend Chamberi district which includes Metros like Bilbao, Tribunal,Argüelles, Quevedo...There are nicer areas like near Retiro park for example, but the prices are higher too.


and you said "And yeah i meant area's i've been recommended around Bilbao before so might try there. Thanks again for your help."

Hold up there. If you're going to seek info on here, you need to pay attention to the replies you get. PW did not say Bilbao as a place but as the Metro station.

Ask youself "what do I plan to do in the future", you are obviously not enamoured with your present work and you need to consider (while you are still young enough) what job you want to do for the next 45-50 years. Once you have some idea, why not hunt around for possible unpaid work in that field and thereby gain some valuable experience on an international basis and crank up your Spanish in that field as well. You have opportunities that we never had when we were your age, make the most of them.


----------



## Jonno1 (Jun 1, 2012)

brocher said:


> I think it's a great idea to go off and explore a bit of the world while you have no commitments. You are very, very lucky to be able to take a 6 month career break, and I certainly think that's what you should apply for.


Yeah i am indeed very lucky i can take a break but i would do this option definitely instead of resigning. What i have the option of doing is taking my month worth of annual holiday and then 5 months of no pay so i would even get a months break. I am possibly if i enjoy it enough looking for full time work but i wouldnt risk my job until i had something guaranteed tbh.

I had a chat with one of my best friend's yesterday and he said it's something he wants to do but only in like June next year which should give me a chance to save up more money and learn more spanish which is nice! It also puts us in a nice rent position as my father has a place in Menorca and his parents in Malaga so we decided we would spend a month each at our places would should save costs. But then we would probably travel instead of just saying in Madrid.


And yeah sorry just saw about the Metro thanks for pointing that out.

Also gonna take a look at that volunteering link it definitely looks something good to be honest.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Jonno1 said:


> Yeah i am indeed very lucky i can take a break but i would do this option definitely instead of resigning. What i have the option of doing is taking my month worth of annual holiday and then 5 months of no pay so i would even get a months break. I am possibly if i enjoy it enough looking for full time work but i wouldnt risk my job until i had something guaranteed tbh.
> 
> I had a chat with one of my best friend's yesterday and he said it's something he wants to do but only in like June next year which should give me a chance to save up more money and learn more spanish which is nice! It also puts us in a nice rent position as my father has a place in Menorca and his parents in Malaga so we decided we would spend a month each at our places would should save costs. But then we would probably travel instead of just saying in Madrid.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you have the beginnings of a sound plan! Just make sure your friend is as commited to this idea as you, so you don't get let down at the last minute. Hopefully, the two of you can go off and have a great adventure!

Make some loose plans to explore many different areas of this diverse country. 
Look into train and bus services, even some internal flights can be pretty cheap. 

I'd definitely try to plan round one or two different volunteering opportunities. Free bed and board for a few hours work - a great way to get to know some new people, try some new skills. I can't help but think you could have some great experiences. At worst, if one didn't shape up, there is nothing to stop you just walking away!


----------



## Jonno1 (Jun 1, 2012)

brocher said:


> Sounds like you have the beginnings of a sound plan! Just make sure your friend is as commited to this idea as you, so you don't get let down at the last minute. Hopefully, the two of you can go off and have a great adventure!
> 
> Make some loose plans to explore many different areas of this diverse country.
> Look into train and bus services, even some internal flights can be pretty cheap.
> ...


Yeah if he comes it will be great to be honest..but if he doesnt that's why i was going to focus on Madrid mainly as i already know a few people over there so would of be nice for some familiar faces but would love to travel more.

Definitely going to look at the volunteering jobs looks a good idea and regardless of the free board and room would be a good experience to do and yeah like you say to meet some more people.


----------



## dianacastillo (Jul 4, 2011)

*work and place to live*

Hi you can find work as an english teacher much easier than in a bar. everyone wants to learn english these days ( to get a Job) 
/SNIP/


----------



## sopranotony (Jun 24, 2012)

yes do go,me and my pal would go costa brava for 3 months at a time in the 1960s dont wish you did ,go,we drove some awful routes to get there but hey its a talking point now,just back from near marbella,despite everything going wrong for spain its still the best place in the world for me anyway,i amhoping even at my late hour to share a rental with anyone or family if ithelps out with the rent,being a painter decorator could do some free work.


----------

